# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Fit's in 'e Coorier 'e day

## Nwicker60

Caithness Courier headlines for July 26, 2017

THE company behind an innovative floating wind farm off the Caithness coast, has gone into administration.  Dounreay Tri Ltd which planned to build two 10-megawatt turbines six kilometres from the nuclear plant, has experienced cash flow problems.


WICK firefighters were called out to make an offbeat rescue on Monday evening when a group of residents alerted them to a gull which had got into difficulties.   The herring gull got in a bit of a flap when he found himself trapped within a derelict building in the town's Smith Terrace.


VANDALS have again targeted an historic kirk in Thurso to the dismay of volunteers who are trying to promote the importance of the site.  Members of St Peters Action Group have blasted the vandals who have knocked chunks off grave stones which date back to the 1800s.


THE Scottish Government has backed NHS Highland's decision to axe the three consultant posts at the maternity unit at Caithness General Hospital.  Responding to a request from a local pressure group to intervene over maternity concerns before a tragedy happens, it said its priority like that of the board is for far north mothers-to-be  "to get the best care possible in the right place and at the right time".


WICK'S annual gala week got off to a rousing start with an evening of fun and festivities as the queen was crowned and the procession of floats wound it way through the streets to rapturous applause and goodwill from locals and visitors.


A CHARITY, which provides assistance to more than 60 young carers in Caithness, has found a new home which it will move into next month.  Caithness Kids Living in Caring Situations is moving into the building previously used as a nursery at the town's former South School.


PENTLAND UNITED won their fist trophy in three years on Saturday as they cruised to victory against Lybster in the Eain Mackintosh Cup final at Halkirk.  The game was effectively killed off at half-time after James Murray added to a double from man-of-the-match Sean Campbell

----------

